# Civinfo - BMD Luxury Wax - Spyco meet



## Spyco

A couple of days ago we organized a nice little event here in Athens where civinfo members had the chance to try the superb line of carnauba based waxes from BMD. Basic idea was to wax one Civic for each BMD wax. Unfortunately the weather was not at our side at least in the beginning. But the extremely positive attitude of all the civinfo members made my life much much easier.

Let us take things from the start. First member entered our premises was mchts that after a quick prep he took his place in the rain.



BMD Helios was chosen for Mchts.



After that our member firefighter was prepped and took his place right next to Babis through a non stop rainfall.



For our firefighter BMD Genesis was chosen.



Third in line was a member quite famous for his R18 updates and his 270bhp, Alexps.



One more prep for Alex to take his place.



For Alex BMD Sirius dark edition was chosen.



Some really "Sirius" stuff indeed!!!!



Afterwards we had to deal with our member Simfun and his silver FK2.



Simfun took his role rather seriously.



He worked with BMD Origins.



Quite a few members had the chance to try the waxes first hand





and also get one to one personal advice.



As the weather started to get better we left the FK at its place.



Another well known member for his mods, Panosm, followed.



But this time some more prep was needed.



For Panosm BMD Taurus was chosen.



After Panosm our next member was Liakos.



And as he was getting waxed someone else was approaching with a loud exhaust.



For Liakos BMD Sirius light



At this point we were getting crowded!!







Final car for the evening was from member Civicnick.



With my own BMD bespoke wax



Then our art director took charge



and asked all of our members to move out in order to get them organized.





Started with a silver FK and black FN



Alex's red monster right in the middle.



Our director was very demanding that only surgical movements were only allowed.



But the final result was really worth it.

















One more bonus for our visitors was that they had the chance to see and hear this:



We were all really intrigued by the optical upgrade the cars took. Each BMD wax had something special to give and soon enough every one had his or her favorite. That means there is a wax for everyone at the BMD lineup. Just make sure you all have while trying to find it. That's all from us folks here in Athens.



And a big big thank you from myself for every single one that participated.


----------



## Blueberry

Each and every car looks stunning wearing their BMD waxes, Spyco. 

Stunning 👍


----------



## shaunwistow

Awesome work Kostas, you have some very happy people there & the cars & finish looks stunning, well done.


----------



## Guru

They all look stunning. Shame that it was already dark during the final photoshoot.


----------



## stonejedi

Looked to be a Great Day,thanks for sharing.SJ.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Looks like you all had a great day ,glad to hear you all enjoyed our range of waxes,big thanks to Kostas for organizing the event,our full range of waxes are available here http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/


----------



## Spyco

Thank you guys. We did have lots of fun.


----------



## chewy_

Sirius dark is gold. A masterpiece of a wax imh.


----------



## torkertony

Nice read, thanks off posting. Despite the weather I bet it was a fun event :thumb: How great to be able to try those BMD Waxes.


----------

